# Rust covering paint



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

I am looking to paint my rotor hubs black, but they are rusty and I am lazy, so I was hoping there might me some suggestions to a good rust covering paint i can easily brush on. Or what about just brushing on some black primer?

Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You got help, simple help.

Eastwood makes products you can use.

1. Rust Converter: If you have pitting where rust is eating away the metals: Rust converter neutralizes it and stops the rust. Spray or brush applied.

2. Rust Encapsulator: If you have surface rust: Apply this product. Spray or Brush on. It stops the rust and seals it. If comes in Black or red. You can apply it and leave it as it acts as a paint or lightly sand it then apply paint.

With both products: Apply, allow dry and paint. The stuff is amazing. 

http://www.eastwood.com/


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You got help, simple help.
> 
> Eastwood makes products you can use.
> 
> ...


Excellent!

Thanks so much!


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep! That's the one I've heard about too. Should provide great results.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good old cheap naval jelly can treat and remove rust. You can get it at any hardware store. Just brush it on rusty areas, wait, wash off and it's good to paint.


----------



## jag4902 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Por 15*

POR 15 works very good on rust.

Make sure you wear throw-away gloves.


----------

